# Help with smoking deer steaks



## alan1414 (Nov 13, 2014)

1415929465427.jpg



__ alan1414
__ Nov 13, 2014






Never cooked deer round steaks. What's the best way to smoke these?  What are good seasonings for deer? And time and temp? Should I brine them? I'm thinking of throwing these in with a beef chuck roast. Thanks in advance for help.


----------



## BandCollector (Nov 13, 2014)

McCormick's Montreal Steak Seasoning is great on venison.  If you do not want to smoke them put them under the broiler and they will serve you well.

Good luck,  John


----------

